# Love This Museum Of Art Workout With Bee Gees Music



## Lee (Mar 28, 2020)

Some of you probably have seen this. The New York Metropolitan Museum Tour while working out. Full Screen is best to get your groove on.

https://www.metmuseum.org/events/programs/met-live-arts/museum-workout


----------

